# Loughehoe Guy



## QueenDee_ (14 May 2014)

Currently have a lovely yearling filly by Loughehoe Guy out of an Irish Draught with King of Diamond lines and I was wondering if anyone could tell me anything about her sire, or whether any of you have any Loughehoe offspring? What has come up on google is pretty limited so would love if anyone could tell me more or have a look at, and comment, on her breeding: http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/tanzanite+grandezza. 

So far she is great, a lovely temperament with only occasional moments of 'baby'!


----------



## Zebe (19 May 2014)

I'm surprised no ones come back to you yet, i thought Loughehoe Guy was quite popular, I didn't check him out too much as a stallion potential because he's a bit far up the country for me but a few people i know used him and last couple of years & his offspring were doing well at the sales. Thats all i know really, sorry i can't be more help, I hope someone comes back because i would be interested to know more 

he're a link to one of his offspring
http://www.waterfordsporthorses.com/2010-gelding-x-loughehoe-guy-ish/






Knightleys_Eclipse said:



			Currently have a lovely yearling filly by Loughehoe Guy out of an Irish Draught with King of Diamond lines and I was wondering if anyone could tell me anything about her sire, or whether any of you have any Loughehoe offspring? What has come up on google is pretty limited so would love if anyone could tell me more or have a look at, and comment, on her breeding: http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/tanzanite+grandezza. 

So far she is great, a lovely temperament with only occasional moments of 'baby'!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Maesfen (19 May 2014)

I had a lovely mare by LG out of a Premier mare that sadly got injured (hence why I had her!) but she had been working well and was due to go eventing.  I had a cracking filly by an ID out of her which moves gloriously, you stand and watch her float across the field and nobody believes she's only half bred!  Simsar on here now has the mare and she has produced a lovely filly for them by their ID colt, I'm sure they'd send pics if you PM them.  My filly, now three is sold to go eventing with a pro, all being well and everything crossed.
This was my mare http://www.sporthorse-data.com/d?z=7FyWGc&d=alamo+lough&x=0&y=0


----------



## measles (21 May 2014)

I have seen a lot of his offspring that I have liked but am yet to own one as the one I did try and buy had a heart murmur discovered at vetting.   I'm sure your girl will be a smart and useful horse when she is mature.


----------



## TeamChaser (31 May 2014)

Hi - bit late responding, sorry! My boy is by Loughehoe Guy and dam sire is Errigal Flight, also KOD line. Lovely chap with a super nature and very willing. I find he's usually pretty chilled but he is a little insecure so needs sensitive handling. From what I know of his history, this could be more to do with early experiences though - pushed a bit too hard as a youngster

Awesome jumper - very bold and careful. I hunt and team chase him and I'vd never known him back off a jump and doesn't touch a twig ... doesn't like to get his belly tickled!

Pleasure to have around really, although bit boisterous at times. Good match for my TB tho who is a teenage delinquent - they play all the time!


----------



## JoClark (22 July 2014)

I have a now 9 year old by Loughehoe Guy, dam sire Colin Diamond. 
I have produced him slowly due to being rushed at the beginning of his riding career.
At the moment we are doing low level eventing, dressage and show jumping. 
He has a great temperament, doesn't refuse a jump, now trying to stop him from rushing though  will get there. Very trainable, doesn't buck, rear or spin. However does run back very fast. 
He is a pleasure to own, I've not heard a bad thing said about Loughehoe off spring. I have no idea how to put pics up or I would lol.


----------



## QueenDee_ (23 July 2014)

Lovely to hear so many nice reports of his offspring, I'm certainly very pleased with mine so far (although looking that the growth spurt she's just had on the spring grass it looks like she may end up a fairly big girl!)


----------



## BelleSauvage (9 July 2019)

QueenDee_ said:



			Lovely to hear so many nice reports of his offspring, I'm certainly very pleased with mine so far (although looking that the growth spurt she's just had on the spring grass it looks like she may end up a fairly big girl!)
		
Click to expand...

I know this is an exceptionally old post but just wondering how you got on with the filly - have found a mare with similar (Loughehoe Guy) breeding!


----------

